# Upgrade motherboard



## Cjmr2008 (Feb 15, 2010)

I have an emachine el 1300g 02w and if im not mistaken this is the model # of the motherboard  WMCP61M. Im wanting to upgrade my motherboard where i can have an hdmi connection but i dont know what size motherboard to replace it with, and what all factors come into play when doing this?


----------



## linkin (Feb 16, 2010)

i think a dedicated graphics card with a HDMI port would suit you better:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150465&cm_re=5750-_-14-150-465-_-Product


----------



## Cjmr2008 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks but will this fit in my case? Its a small form factor and reason asked about a motherboard is cause i only have 1 pci slot avaliable. It had a modem card but i removed it cause im looking for a lowpro firewire card.Thanks


----------



## Rit (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's the link to your current computer: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...?EdpNo=5472044&csid=ITD&body=MAIN#detailspecs

You'll probably want to get a dedicated gfx card like linkin93 said, but then again... You would have to change out your motherboard to get your HDMI and firewire card.

Keep in mind these are just ideas, but should be going for something like these...

Current processor requires AM2 socket & Memory is DDR2 800 (PC2-6400)

Mobo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186155
GFX: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150471


----------



## Xico (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi I have a question I have a chipset which is a nforce 720a and I would like to buy a new motherboard but I don't know if the other one will work because it has a diffrent chi[set from my one  

btw my specs.
AMD Phenom x4 9650 (AM2+)
2GB ram 
GeForce 8200


Thanks


----------

